# carbon arrows kicking???



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

set up is mathews drenalin at 70 lbs, 28 inch draw, goldtip 7595 with 135 grain muzzys, I used 2-blade Rages last year, switching to muzzy's this year, I shoot left hand and arrows are kicking out left but hitting where they are intended. Just wondering if muzzys are too heavy or arrow spine not stiff enough? any input is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

135 seems heavy to me. Spin test your arrows also.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the


outdoors.[/_


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

135 is to heavy for that arrow, drop to a 100 probably will fix it, what stabilizer are you using?


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Also might want to consider aligning your blades with your vanes, fixed blades sometimes will cause weird stuff to happen


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

What rest are u using....

I had problems with bicuts and arc style drop rest.. when i went to a vertical drop rest it paper tuned easily.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

using g5 drop away rest


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

and the heads are 130 grain 4 blade not 135's....dont know if that is a huge difference but.....thanks for all the input guys


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

With a 130gr tip you are going to be on the weak side of the scale. I'd also guess you are using 125gr Field points, never seen a 130gr FP. You could also turn the bow down about a turn and a half and see if the flight improves. If it does then you need a stiffer arrow or less tip/draw weight or both. One thing that also needs to be looked at is your idler lean. This needs to be checked at full draw and can also cause the flight problems you are seeing. I think the recommended Mathews center shot is 11/16" so give that a check as well. How did the arrows fly with the 100 grain tips? Don't worry about aligning fletching, while it makes everything the same the benefits may not be worth the efforts.


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks 454, what do you mean about idler lean and center shot? Sorry to bug you but not sure of those two things. arrows shot excellent with the rages, think I'm gonna drop down to 100 gr heads first, but will spin test what I have today.


----------



## Darton78 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got the same bow and i use 100 grain broadheads with no problems using maximas. 130 's are to heavy for FOC thats were the tail wipe comes from.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Definitely switch to 100 grain head...and if you have to align the blades to make a broadhead fly better....its time to get a new head-Keep it Simple 

I would much rather shoot an arrow with too stiff a spine...than too weak. Accuracy wise anyways...Think about an arrow being too weak...LOTS of bending and movement on the shot, and then those blades are like little wings and can take a plane and GO, somewhere that you don't want them to. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

thwack_master76 said:


> thanks 454, what do you mean about idler lean and center shot? Sorry to bug you but not sure of those two things. arrows shot excellent with the rages, think I'm gonna drop down to 100 gr heads first, but will spin test what I have today.


Top of the bow is the idler. as you draw the cable guard angle tends to apply pressure in a horizontal direction which will cause that idler to lean. The Y-yokes on the top (control cable) allow you to adjust this but you do need a bow press. It may look fine at brace (un-drawn) but we shoot the bow from full draw. Lay an arrow across the idler and see if it is parallel to the string. Some bows shoot better with some lean but typically straight back is best. Center shot, distance from the riser to the center of the arrow as it sits on the rest. 11/16" is a starting point for most Mathews bows. I think the real issue is the heavier BH but these other items will make for a more forgiving and more effective set up.


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

thank you tons 454!!!! i think you're right about heavy BH's, but glad i know a lil more about center shot and lean now, that will always be in the ole memory bank know


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

If you hit the Mathews customer support portion of their site or the Forum there is some good tuning data there as well; even if you don't have a press now doing your own work can be very rewarding. Their cams also have a preferred starting point which is a quick visual inspection. Let us know how this turns out as this experience also adds to our go to know data base.


----------

